# Speed Shop ...



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Some more details to add, but figured I would post what I got for now. New shipments for speed shop coming in background ...


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice details, looks good.
Some pretty nice looking hot rods there.

Magic


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Really nice.

I like the oil stains on the roadway.

BTW, I think you have the spark plug wires incorrect on the firing order.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

What Magic said.


----------

